# iPod touch: problème de connexion wifi



## Demainseramoins (8 Janvier 2011)

Je m'explique: je possède une livebox et un iPod touch.
Voulant connecter mon iPod touch à cette dernière, je la met en mode association, rentre la clef WPA dans l'iPod, sans les espaces. Mon iPod touch se connecte. Mais voilà, si le nom du réseau est bien surligné en bleu, que à gauche du SSID je vois le petit "V" signifiant que la connexion est effectuée... A droite du mot "iPod", dans le coin haut gauche de l'écran, n'apparaît pas le petit symbole 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Quand je vais sur Safari, la connexion est impossible. Si je rentre dans les paramètres de la wifi, toutes les lignes sont "remplies" (Adresse IP, Masque de sous réseau, DNS), sauf celle du routeur.
Une idée?


----------



## amande94 (18 Janvier 2011)

J'ai le même problème avec un Ipod touch de 2ème génération depuis que j'ai changé de housse... au début je le faisais ressortir légèrement de la housse et ça a fonctionné mais depuis hier, rien à faire! Si je trouve une solution, je te la poste direct. Là, je vais essayer de le réinitialiser, on verra bien... de toute façon, ça ne peut pas lui faire de mal!


----------



## amande94 (19 Janvier 2011)

La réinitialisation n'a servi à rien... désolée!


----------



## photo42 (21 Février 2011)

Même chose, j'ai un ipod touch 4, pour me connecter à internet, j'active AirPort sur mon Mac Pro (Snow) et je régle "partage internet" en créant un réseau. l' Ipod reconnait le réseau et tout est ok pendant quelques jours. mais depuis 2 ou 3 jours plus de connection au net. L'ipod voit le réseau wifi mais c'est tout. J'ai réinitialisé l'ipod, et reprogrammé le réseau AirPort sur le Mac, mais rien ..... ?????
Une idée ?????


----------

